# Dear sir or Madam



## Nice tella

Hallo zusammen

How do you say Dear Sir or Madam in Dutch?

Thanks a lot

Tella

geachte heer of mevrouw?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

According to the so-called BIN-standards, it should be (at least, if you're planning to write a letter):

Geachte mevrouw
Geachte heer

(two separate lines, no capitals, no punctuation marks).

Needless to say that one can see a lot of variation in letters which do not follow the standards mentioned above.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Nice tella

Okay, even if I don't know if it's a woman or a man I am writing to ?


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Even if? No, only if.

If you do not know whether the addressee/the reader is a woman or a man, you can use the lines (both of them) suggested in post #2.



> Geachte mevrouw
> Geachte heer
> 
> 
> [Letter letter letter]


----------



## Nice tella

Thanks ever so much


----------



## MaxJ

At school I learn to use:

Geachte heer, mevrouw,

and

Geachte heer/mevrouw,

Or, but this is a little bit archaic:

Mijne dames, heren,

Hope it helped!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


MaxJ said:


> At school I learn to use:
> Geachte heer, mevrouw,
> and
> Geachte heer/mevrouw,


These are indeed possible variations, but it depends on the type of letter.



> Or, but this is a little bit archaic:
> Mijne dames, heren,


Maybe in a circus, but not in a (formal) letter .

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## MaxJ

Frank06 said:


> Maybe in a circus, but not in a (formal) letter .
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


It is a normal introduction to a formal letter... but like I said it's archaic.


----------

